# I often asked when is the best time to do pruning? Is it Spring or Winter?



## JovanMira425 (Jan 31, 2020)

When the client would ask you when is the best to do pruning and trimming towards trees and shrubs, is it really winter? or spring?


----------



## ATH (Feb 7, 2020)

Only bad times:
*Right after the trees have put on a new flush of growth in the spring, you don't want to remove a notable percentage of the leaves. essentially, the tree/shrub just used its"savings" account to invest in making a bunch of food factories. You want to let the tree/shrub get a return on its investment before removing those factories.
*Oak and Elm (DED-susceptible species/cultivars) should never be pruned during the growing season.

There are a few other exceptions, but those are the big ones.

Fruit trees: prune while dormant, ideally...but not "necessary".


----------



## redlawn 78 (May 1, 2020)

It depends on the plant and the reason for growing and reason for pruning. If its grown for the flowers, then in general, If It is spring flowering then its summer pruning; summer flowering is spring pruning. There are likely exceptions to this rule as well.
There is no hard and fast rule on when that covers everything however. You should use species and local climate info to get more specific info for yourself and the client.


----------

